# Heres a good vid



## DDM (May 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpGfPA_VKXg&mode=related&search=


----------



## clearance (May 5, 2007)

Pretty cool, kind of like me, nothing fancy, just production.


----------



## BC_Logger (May 6, 2007)

changing trees at the top must be a knee shaker


----------



## joesawer (May 6, 2007)

I never did like dropping tops or chunks through limbs, that gets pretty inconsistant.


----------

